# Thumbs up to Better Bee



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Funny, I got my catalog today too.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I left Betterbee a few years ago. Ordered some stuff there last year & am happy to report that I will be going back. Treated like a valued customer....wow!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the thicker wood Betterbee uses for their hive boxes.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Betterbee seems to have a real ear to the customer. They really go the distance providing what the customers are asking for and not afraid to bring unique products....I.E. Michael Palmers wintering nucs.

The expansion kit is a very very good price. I have lost a few woodenware customers to betterbee's expansion kit.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

How is their shipping ? Do they offer spee dee delivery? That is the main reason I use man lake now orders over 100 get free shipping and for a small order they can ship spee dee since they are in their shipping area and its only .25 on the dollar compared to ups or fed ex


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thumbs up to Betterbee also


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Better bee has free shipping on bulk honey bottles. They always arrive within three days after I order them.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

no speedee in the northeast.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

With BetterBee if you live within a certain delivery area their queens are one day delivery with no extra costs. They seem to be extremely customer oriented now and I like their set up in the new catalogue with the explanations of what specific equipment is used for and why; great for beginners. Also, their classic honey jars don't have the serial number etched or stamped on them. When heating honey to reliquify in queenline jars from other companys whatever coating they had on the jars to cover the serial number would come off in the hot water, I didn't seem to have that problem with BetterBee jars. This I found out at the ES HPA Fall Meeting in the honey show.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I purchased two queens last year from BetterBee. One came over night the other took three days with over night price. They did refund the over night portion, mistake on their end. Both did well with great laying patterns.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

I feel their shipping is very fair. I live a couple hours drive and they ship the same day the order is received. I get it the next day.

Last year I ordered 4 carni queens before I could raise them to requeen failed queen hives. All four queens arrived very sluggish and close to death. It was very cold the night before and if FedEx lest them in cold storage..... Well. Called betterbee to let them know. Queens are shipped non-insured and no guarntee. The service person was very understanding and took my contact info and let the owners know the detail. They called me back quickly to inform me that they were issuing me a refund and shipping new queens to me when they receive more.


----------



## The Evil Chip (May 19, 2012)

I started using betterbee last year for 4 frame nucs ala Michael Palmer. Very thick wood, good quality. These nuc boxes will outlive me. A very good company to deal with.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

The Evil Chip said:


> I started using betterbee last year for 4 frame nucs ala Michael Palmer. Very thick wood, good quality. These nuc boxes will outlive me. A very good company to deal with.


How did the NUC do?


----------



## The Evil Chip (May 19, 2012)

Hi Cloverdale: I had sort of mixed results. Walk away splits do not seem to do so well. But if you can put two queenright nucs next to each other then they go hog wild in producing brood. I was pulling a frame a week or more from each to make increase. So, for that specific purpose I like. They also seem to overwinter pretty well.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Acebird said:


> :thumbsup: I just got a new catalog and Betterbee has a new beginner kit where someone can start off with all mediums! They call it the Weight-Light Kit, 8 or 10 frame. Eight frame is $130, if you bought two you would have 6 mediums. Way to go Betterbee.


The $130 kit is simply a hive kit and not a "beginner's" kit including a smoker and other items.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

The Evil Chip said:


> Hi Cloverdale: I had sort of mixed results. Walk away splits do not seem to do so well. But if you can put two queenright nucs next to each other then they go hog wild in producing brood. I was pulling a frame a week or more from each to make increase. So, for that specific purpose I like. They also seem to overwinter pretty well.


Good to know, thanks; did you use a double Nuc deep? Or separate nucs pushed together?


----------

